# Officer Timothy Brenton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Officer Timothy Brenton 
*Seattle Police Department
Washington*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 31, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 31, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer Timothy Brenton was shot and killed in a drive-by shooting.

Officer Brenton was sitting in the passenger seat of a patrol car with a trainee discussing a just completed traffic stop near the corner of 29th Avenue and East Yesler Way when a vehicle pulled alongside the patrol car and the occupants opened fire. Officer Brenton was killed instantly. His trainee officer was grazed in the back by a shot. She was able to get out of the patrol car, return fire several times at the shooter's fleeing vehicle, and call for additional units. The suspects remain at large.

Officer Brenton had served with the Seattle Police Department for nine years and previously with the La Conner Police Department. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter. His father and uncle are retired Seattle police officers.
Agency Contact Information
Seattle Police Department
610 Fifth Avenue
PO Box 34986
Seattle, WA 98124

Phone: (206) 684-5520

_*Please contact the Seattle Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Brenton.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Photo gallery of memorial and procession | KOMO News - Seattle, Washington | Local & Regional


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------

